# Mehrere Bildschime und Probleme mit Gnome-3 und KDE4

## ChrisJumper

Hallo,

ich hab zur Zeit das testing Gnome 3, und das stabile KDE 4.6 installiert. Bei KDE4 habe ich das Problem das ich zwar zwei Desktops habe.. und auch Fenster auf beiden öffnen kann, aber gleich danach macht sich bemerkbar das auf dem zweiten Monitor keine Fenster-Dekoration existiert und nach dem starten eines Programms dort. Keine eingaben mehr mit der Maus oder der Tastatur möglich sind. Der Programm-Fokus scheint verloren zu gehen. Es hilft nur ein strg + alt + backspace.

Bei Gnome-3 wird immer ein Problem festgestellt und ich kann es gar nicht nutzen. Vermutlich ein Problem mit Gnome-Shell und der Anordnung der Bildschirme?

Gibt es jemanden bei dem keine Probleme auftreten?

Grüße

Chris

----------

## doedel

Was für ne Grafikkarte hast du?

Welche Treiber? (Closed/Open Source)

Nutzt du Compiz oder die KDE-3D Effekte, wenns von gnome sowas auch gibt, nutzt du die von Gnome?

Welche Architektur und nutzt du ~ oder stable?

Versuch erstmal die Treiber zu wechseln (open<->closed), dann mal die ganzen Desktop Effekte komplett aus. Meiner Erfahrung nach ist compiz mehr Gebastel als die Effekte von KDE, läuft aber besser. Habe Nvidia und ATI Karten damit am Laufen.

Wenn du unstable nutzt, wechsle mal zu stable und schau ob das Problem immer noch auftritt.

Aus den Zeiten von reboots und komplettem entfernen von config-Dateien sollten wir eigentlich schon lange raus sein, aber grad bei KDE hilfts ab und an, wenn man mal die .qt und .kde* Ordner verschiebt/löscht, sodass KDE mit einer leeren Config startet.

----------

## ChrisJumper

Ich versuche das mal mit dem .kde oder .qt

Hier verwende ich den Nvidia-275.09.07

das Stabile KDE-4.6 und das Unstabile Gnome-3 aus dem Gnome-Overlay.

Bei dem Gnome erwarte ich mitllerweile nicht das es einwandfrei klappt. Zuerst startete Gnome3 auch nicht mit den neusten Nvidia-Treibern. Das schlimme ist das ich mich schon an das Arbeiten mit Gnome-3 gewöhnt hatte. Aktuell klemme ich dafür immer einen Monitor ab.

KDE-4.6. hat das Problem aber schon seit meiner ersten Testphase mit KDE4? Aber ich meine da war es auch schon stable. Ein wenig vermisse ich meinen Gnome-2 Desktop mit Compiz. Aber auch nicht zu sehr, mit Fluxbox lässt es sich auch fast wie gewohnt arbeiten.

Glaube sogar das es bei Gnome-3 noch ein Bug war, warum das mit der Gnome-Shell nicht funktioniert. Bei KDE habe ich mich gewundert das der Fehler immer noch auftritt.

Als 3D Effekte habe ich lediglich die Desktop eigenen. Compiz ist nicht installiert. Ich wusste gar nicht das KDE4 welche mit bringt. Architektur: x86_64

Danke für deine Mühe doedel!

----------

## Finswimmer

Ich nutze hier die nouveau Treiber mit keiner xorg.conf.

02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G96 [GeForce 9500 GT] (rev a1)

Funktioniert ohne Probleme.

Bei einer frischen Installation startet KDE mit geklonten Bildschirmen, das kann man dann in der Systemsteuerung umstellen.

Gibt es irgendwelche relevanten Logs?

----------

## doedel

```
Als 3D Effekte habe ich lediglich die Desktop eigenen. Compiz ist nicht installiert. Ich wusste gar nicht das KDE4 welche mit bringt.
```

Wenn du die Desktop-Eigenen (weiss grad nicht welche du da meinst, wohl gnome?) an hast, dann mach sie auch mal aus zum Testen. KDE hat sie irgendwo bei den Bildschirmeinstellungen, gibt dann einen Haken um sie ganz auszuschalten. 

Dann gibts ja noch den Regler, mit dem das Verhältnis zwischen Rechnerpower und Grafikeffekten festgelegt wird. Den zieh mal ganz runter auf "müll rechner, null effekte".

Wenn es ohne die Effekte geht und du aber wirklich welche haben willst, nimm compiz (kennst dich ja auch schon aus  :Smile: ).

Ohne Xorg.conf will mein System nicht ins X gehen, aber das wird wohl bei jedem anders sein, Versuch macht kluch  :Wink: 

//edit: der nouveau Treiber ist mittlerweile auch recht ansehnlich, man braucht nicht mehr unbedingt die closed-source für 3D Sachen.

----------

